# what tiels can be visually sexed



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

i have some tiels that i need sexed. I'm gonna get them dna sexed but i was wondering if any of them could be visually sexed. that would be something I'm not versed in doing. 

any help means the world <3


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

How old are they, if over a year then most mutations can be visually sexed.... Got pix?


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> How old are they, if over a year then most mutations can be visually sexed.... Got pix?


i will get some pics. they are all rescues. i have some past rescues and some new rescues some i have posted before but not got any answers. i believe they are all well over a year. i just want to keep separate cages to prevent unwanted babies from happening lol


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Any tiel over a year that isn't a visual pied should be easy to sex visually. A pied that old can usually be sexed by behavior


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

what do you need to see in the pics to be able to tell the sex? I'm gonna take pics of them all today


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Face, front, back, and under tail should help


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Face, front, back, and under tail should help


okay. hopefully someone can help  



https://www.facebook.com/benjamin.g...1073741828.100002864765386&type=3&pnref=story

let me know if this link works. i made the Facebook album public your welcome to comment here or directly on the pics on Facebook


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well done on taking rescue tiels!
From what I see the cinnamon pearl and maybe the pied are hens. The other pearl tiels appear to be losing their pearls which is typical of males with the pearl mutation


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> Well done on taking rescue tiels!
> From what I see the cinnamon pearl and maybe the pied are hens. The other pearl tiels appear to be losing their pearls which is typical of males with the pearl mutation


i don't really get where you see they are missing their pearls. one if very vocal and the other is not. i mean i have no idea thats y I'm asking. but i don't see what your saying


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

If you look at the cinnamon pearl bird it has pearling quite evenly over its body. If this is a mature bird you would assume female. The other pearl birds have less dense pearls across their backs which is how the males start "losing" their pearls. Each time they moult the new feathers have less pearl markings. This along with behavioural traits like being more vocal would indicate that they are male.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Jaguar said:


> Any tiel over a year that isn't a visual pied should be easy to sex visually. A pied that old can usually be sexed by behavior


Which sucks, because it seems like most tiels are split to pied somewhere in there. At least, that's what I've noticed in the rescue business; almost every cockatiel I've seen has been clearly split to pied or simply pied. I think we had like one or two normal greys, and the rest were all pieds or split with it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with what was said. The normal grey is for sure male, the two normal pearls are males losing their pearls and the cinnamon pearl is a hen. 

Lutinos are also very hard to visually sex unless you have a black light lol.


----------



## Wulvena (Jun 9, 2016)

How can you tell with a blacklight? Generally I know that my lutino hatchlings are going to be hens, because they are coming from pairs where the hen is not a lutino. However I have a baby lutino now where the mother is lutino and the father is split lutino, so ... I was going to do a DNA sexing, but if there's another way I'd be happy to know it. I'm not one who can tell by feeling the pelvis bone. I'm really hoping for a male this time. I hatch about 5 lutino hens a year and have never gotten a male yet, even though I have 3 lutino hens in my breeding rotation currently. We got our first whiteface lutino (hen) a few months ago, after about 4 years of working towards it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Black light only works for adults and the black light illuminates the wing and tail markings which males molt out


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

^^yep, the thread was for birds over a year, so it wouldn't only work on one who has gone through it's first molt. Pelvic exam is not accurate, I had a hen that when examined that way was claimed to be a boy, but she definitely laid eggs and was a hen sooooo yea not accurate.


----------



## Armi (Aug 6, 2016)

I am new to tiels and have not yet grasped the technical terms you guys (and girls) are using. What are pearls? I have two birds, one I'd a grey I believe, (for obvious reasons, like it is grey) the other has a yellow head with orange checks, what is this one please? For sexing, on sits by the mirror as often as it can,the other is not bothered with mirrors, but the one who likes mirrors has a habit of going straight out like a pointer dog, emitting a low gentle cheep and I have noticed the vent vibrating on occasions. I believed the mirrors was a male thing, but the "purring" seems more female. Any help please. Also, if I am posting in the wrong place, sorry, but a bit confused with where to go. Thanks


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Armi said:


> I am new to tiels and have not yet grasped the technical terms you guys (and girls) are using. What are pearls? I have two birds, one I'd a grey I believe, (for obvious reasons, like it is grey) the other has a yellow head with orange checks, what is this one please? For sexing, on sits by the mirror as often as it can,the other is not bothered with mirrors, but the one who likes mirrors has a habit of going straight out like a pointer dog, emitting a low gentle cheep and I have noticed the vent vibrating on occasions. I believed the mirrors was a male thing, but the "purring" seems more female. Any help please. Also, if I am posting in the wrong place, sorry, but a bit confused with where to go. Thanks


Armi, in the mutation and genetics section of this forum the stickies have a list of mutations with photos which you might find helpful


----------



## Armi (Aug 6, 2016)

Phoenix 2010, thanks for that, I will go there and look at the info given. I don't know if I explained the behaviour of my birds very well, but I hope so and wonder if this is anything you or anyone else has come across. Seems like a mating display to me, but I'm not sure If it's male or female. I have read as much as I can about the way tiels interact with their owners,(you become part of the flock) and am gleaning as much knowledge as possible from other owners. Is there a REALLY good book on tiels you could recommend? Thanks for the help. Armi


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yellow faces USUALLY indicate male. But it depends on the mutation. Pictures would help. Create your own thread and post pictures that way people can help you out.


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

thanks everyone!!!! i appreciate it.


----------

